# 3 RCA input switch and connection?



## gychang (Jun 19, 2007)

I have a DIY t-amp with only one RCA input I want to put in 3 rotary input switch in the box so I can input my PC, my CD player, and iPod.

I am looking for a simple switch and clear diagram as to how this to be connected. Can anyone recommend a rotary switch and perhaps link to how this is to be connected for this newbie ?

thanks,

gychang


----------



## Mike P. (Apr 6, 2007)

Is this what you're looking for?

http://www.mainelectronics.com/switchboxs.htm

4th from the top.


----------



## eugovector (Sep 4, 2006)

Need even more options?
http://www.monoprice.com/products/p...d=1011201&p_id=3027&seq=1&format=1#largeimage


----------

